# Father kills man raping son, goes to prison



## Thesemindz (Feb 8, 2009)

Apparently this is how they role in the Former Soviet Socialist Republics.

http://www.russiatoday.com/news/news/32947



> He said that upon returning home, he found the boy on the landing, and on top of him - a man with his pants down...
> 
> The St Petersburg court ruled that the victim attacked and injured the boy...


 
So this guy comes home and finds a man raping his step son, he kills the rapist, and will spend two and a half years in prison for it.

According to the information I can find he stopped the attack, and then went on to beat the man to death. He claims it was an accident, he was enraged and he kept hitting the rapist. Either way, it seems to be a case of revenge assault, not defensive assault.

None the less. The man is raping your son on your front porch. You come home, rescue your son, and turn on his attacker.

In my opinion, this is a miscarriage of justice.

I feel nothing for the rapist. I feel nothing but sorrow for the boy and his father.


-Rob


----------



## Hand Sword (Feb 8, 2009)

Right on with that one IMHO!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 8, 2009)

"Right on" with killing the SOB ... I don't agree the guy should be in jail ... but that's just me.


----------



## Hand Sword (Feb 8, 2009)

I would love to know what the ridiculous legal solution for the dad was.


----------



## Raynac (Feb 8, 2009)

WTF!!!... ARRRRGH i can't even find words to descibe what im feeling right now. How the Hell is that justice. that man should be free right now I mean the guy was raping his son... WTF!!!


----------



## Hand Sword (Feb 8, 2009)

I know I would do the same  as the dad if I walked into that situation. Right on dad!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 8, 2009)

In 1984, karate instructor Jeffrey Doucet was arrested for allegedly sexually abusing one of his students, an 11 year old boy.  The boy's father, Gary Ploughe, waited for Doucet to be transported by the FBI to the airport for extradition, and then shot him in the head, killing him instantly.  Ploughe received probation for killing Doucet.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 9, 2009)

One wonders if thirty months in jail is worth it.  Quite the ponderance, that.

Nevertheless, I don't think it's a reach for one to lose one's head in such a situation.


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 9, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> One wonders if thirty months in jail is worth it. Quite the ponderance, that.
> 
> Nevertheless, I don't think it's a reach for one to lose one's head in such a situation.


 
Worth it.

Hmm. Hard to say.

I think the father's reaction is understandable. I think most of us can empathize, at least theoretically, even if we can't sympathize. But I doubt he was weighing his decision in terms of comparative values.

I don't know about worth it. But I think I can see how it could happen. And I don't think I'd vote guilty were I on that jury.


-Rob


----------



## seasoned (Feb 9, 2009)

I feel sorry for the son who now will spend the rest of his life mentally damaged. Second for the dad who is suffering detachment from his son while in jail at a time when his son might need him. As far as the rapist, good by *******


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 9, 2009)

Believe me, I am not supporting what the Russian Judicial system did, but does anyone know how it works?  Was it a jury trial?  Did the man take a deal in a plea agreement?  Or was it just judges that heard his case?

Regardless I think the man did the right thing.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Feb 9, 2009)

Hand Sword said:


> I know I would do the same  as the dad if I walked into that situation. Right on dad!



Agreed.  I was thinking as I was reading the OP and the responses that, yes it sucks but...I would be willing to do the time if I found someone raping any of my kids and that's what I ended up doing.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 9, 2009)

For the rapist I feel nothing either... but if this were to happen here in the states the father would probably STILL be in jail regardless. 

1. he stopped the attack and unless he himself was attacked after doing so there was no more recourse to inflict damage (from the legal standpoint... remember how lawyers work here folks). 

2. Enraged, the father was no longer in control of himself (here, he could plea temporary insanity) and went on to beat the rapist to death.

We talked here many time in MT about how important it is for MA-ists to maintain control over ourselves when in a situation of (physical) violence. This incident is one of the reasons why. 

True, the rapist should be beaten to a bloody pulp and his nether regions given special attention with a meat tenderizer... 

I agree with Seasoned that it's sad the father is being apart from the son... especially during this trial of their lives and the boy having to deal with the trauma of what happened to him... which is no MORE or LESS than that if were a girl. The boy will have a lot of issues to deal with and will need therapy to help him sort through it all. 

The rapist got what he deserved. 
nuff said.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Feb 9, 2009)

Rapists are scum, deserving no respect nor life, but.

The father went too far. When the risk to himself and his son was past, his continued assault went from defense to attack, and then murder.

Justified, yes, but still wrong.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 9, 2009)

SFC JeffJ said:


> Believe me, I am not supporting what the Russian Judicial system did, but does anyone know how it works?  Was it a jury trial?  Did the man take a deal in a plea agreement?  Or was it just judges that heard his case?



I too am wondering what it is I don't know about their judicial system.



> Regardless I think the man did the right thing.



Certainly he was right to defend his son. Is there more to the story, perhaps?


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 9, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Certainly he was right to defend his son. Is there more to the story, perhaps?


 
... like maybe he pimped his son in the first place. That's the only reason I can think of.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 9, 2009)

The Last Legionary said:


> Rapists are scum, deserving no respect nor life, but.
> 
> The father went too far. When the risk to himself and his son was past, his continued assault went from defense to attack, and then murder.
> 
> Justified, yes, but still wrong.


 
... and I'm not saying it isn't wrong, just that I don't blame him in the least. If I were in that position, I can't say I wouldn't have done the same.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Feb 9, 2009)

14 Kempo said:


> ... and I'm not saying it isn't wrong, just that I don't blame him in the least. If I were in that position, I can't say I wouldn't have done the same.



Yeah, we went beyond self-defense.  He had seemingly reached a point where in his rage he did what he didn't have to do.

I'm just saying in a similar situation I could see myself doing the same thing and not regretting the time served for it.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 9, 2009)

14 Kempo said:


> "Right on" with killing the SOB ... I don't agree the guy should be in jail ... but that's just me.


I might get kicked off the forum if I described what I would do to that man.

B


----------



## grydth (Feb 9, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> In 1984, karate instructor Jeffrey Doucet was arrested for allegedly sexually abusing one of his students, an 11 year old boy.  The boy's father, Gary Ploughe, waited for Doucet to be transported by the FBI to the airport for extradition, and then shot him in the head, killing him instantly.  Ploughe received probation for killing Doucet.



This is a very worthwhile addition to the discussion, especially as it deals with an American case. The problem with Ploughe's action, however, is that he ran the risk of accidentally killing a LEO or a bystander.... how to explain things to _that _family's children?

Another thing, especially with a premeditated killing as opposed to one in the heat of passion - don't count on probation as a sentence these days. Some jurisdictions now have mandatory sentences for crimes listed as a violent felony. 

If memory serves me, there was another case of a mother who endured the monstrous pedophile who attacked her child mocking and joking day after day in court. Finally she had enough, drew a revolver and put 6 in his head. I believe she came close to dying in prison.


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Feb 9, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> For the rapist I feel nothing either... but if this were to happen here in the states the father would probably STILL be in jail regardless.
> 
> 1. he stopped the attack and unless he himself was attacked after doing so there was no more recourse to inflict damage (from the legal standpoint... remember how lawyers work here folks).


 
Yeah, we advocate for our clients.  Damn soulless lawyers... 



> 2. Enraged, the father was no longer in control of himself (here, he could plea temporary insanity) and went on to beat the rapist to death.


 
Yes, temporary insanity can be a defense in most jurisdictions, with most of them requiring that the defendant actually lose all reasoning capacity.  however, being really upset, even viscerally enraged over an immediate offense, doens't qualify as temporary insanity. Seeing something that enrages you (and this father's certainly justified in feeling such) mitigates the murder charge only, it doesn't get you off completely.

Keep in mind, these questions of whether the defendant justifiably lost it is decided by the jury, it's not a legal question for a judge or one of the evil lawyers.


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 9, 2009)

The father shouldn't be spending any time in jail, especially considering that it's probably causing the son even more trauma to be without his father.  In this country he probably could have gotten off due to temporary insanity.


----------



## jetboatdeath (Feb 9, 2009)

> he probably could have gotten off due to temporary insanity


Wouldn't have worked for me because I would say I ment to kill that bastard, Yes I might be doing time, but at least it would be me getting out in two years as aposed to the sick **** who raped my child...


----------

